# Help With Emptying Holding Tanks



## goingold (May 14, 2016)

So we got a used 2013 Outback 298re. I was delivered to us so we did not get a walk through on how to use everything. I figured out a lot of it based on the old trailer we had. However this one I see has two grey water pipes for emptying. One that is the combo black and grey and one that is just grey. Are there two grey holding tanks or is this for another reason. Thanks for your input.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If there are three tanks you will have three valves. They never do a combination valve that has two linked tanks.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Agree. Should be 3 valves. 2 grey and 1 black. Our unit came with labels near the valves to say which is which.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes you have two gray tanks; one for the kitchen sink, one for the bathroom sink and shower.

Todd


----------



## goingold (May 14, 2016)

Awesome info. Thanks so much. It was interesting that when we bought the trailer that a few of the kitchen plumbing connections were loose and leaked when I attached it to city water. I just hand lightened them and the leaks stopped.( previous owner never hooked it up to water, in fact he never really used it. He bought it to live in while working in the oil field but then the job was cancelled before he even started. So the trailer just sat).


----------

